# The Devils Lake myth.....



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Speaking to some OOS fishermen this week may me post...

Devils Lake is not the best perch lake in the state, sure it has the most perch and largest perch, but guys aren't filling the buckets as some(DL Chamber) will lead you to believe. These boys are tough to catch due to the forage and can be quite moody!!!

The guys I talked to were recruited out of a sports show in Mlps. They expected this great perch fishing, and reported it wasn't even close to Big Winnie or other MN lakes. The only thing that salvaged the trip was great eye fishing.

I'm not trying to scare away guys from coming...Sure you can find a hot school and pull a pail full of big perch, but the norm for me this winter has been 5-10 good perch with many small non-keepers...

Just my thoughts on it....


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

If 2048 or a modified 2048 doesn't pass and the rain doesn't come this Spring, there will also be many NR waterfowl hunters that won't be happy with their experience as well. I bet the outfitters aren't going to be calling the paying hunters and telling them the water is virtually gone in many areas. There'll also be crowding like no one has seen for the available public waterfowl areas, you know, the ones that will still have water in them. How would you like to pay for a waterfowl hunt, only to have the guide put you on a WPA that you could have hunted for free...it's going to happen if we don't get the water this Spring. Anyway, sorry to get off the point. Can you imagine traveling from Wisconsin, Iowa, or even MN and paying the Perch Patrol $100.00 per day to catch 5-10 perch per day.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I believe there are some NR hunters that have been disappointed already....

Anyway, one day I overheard a meeting at a local resturaunt, a local "hospitality group". This was during the previous legislative session when the "cap" started to come about. Also the SA had just began.

Heard some interesting comments & know who is in bed with who & who's running the meyham up here....I won't comment any further.  other than I hope some will realize this is being done to save freelance waterfowling.

But its getting to them up here!!!!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

back to the perch...It takes time to learn how to fish them up here...I suspect the first timers can have problems catching them....OOS who do real well have been coming here for years, know the lake and the techniques to use.

I've ice fished hear 4 years & I finally am confident on how to catch some of these perch...my old MN techniques honed on Ottertail don't work here!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

"there will also be many NR waterfowl hunters that won't be happy with their experience as well."

Working at a sporting goods store I get the chance to speak to literally hundreds (if not thousands) of guys coming through GF to go duck hunting each fall. I usually ask guys if they're coming or going...if they're coming I ask where they're headed and if they're going how they did. I spoke with several groups this past fall that had chosen to "shorten" their trip and leave early because they weren't able to get access. I also spoke with LOTS of parties who have been coming for years that commented on the lack of access compared to previous years. There was even two groups, on the same day, that flat out told me this was the worst trip they've had to ND and they will not be coming back. I asked them if they weren't seeing any birds and they told me No, there's birds everywhere but you can't hunt them! It's already started and just by talking to people in person and online I think there's a lot of NR's who after this season realize what we're talking about, and that the hunting here can, and is being ruined; and want to see it preserved as well.

As far as the perch go...I'll second what NDJ said. I haven't fished DL this year but according to everyone I've talked to (and I talk to a lot of ice fishermen as well 8) ) I'm not missing much.


----------

